
A New Massive Helen Keller Archive Gets Launched - samclemens
http://www.openculture.com/2018/06/a-new-massive-helen-keller-archive-gets-launched.html
======
kthejoker2
If you've never read Helen Keller, I highly recommend it. She's a fantastic
writer, nevermind the backstory. Like a mix between H.L. Mencken and Will
Rogers, she's folksy, sharp, and quite a bomb thrower.

------
asdfologist
Fantastic. Much of this content has been unseen and unheard-of.

~~~
sethrin
Howard Zinn would probably be able to tell you why that is.

------
meko
That's very interesting. As a child, Keller was the butt of many jokes,
usually implying she was mentally deficient. The passage at the beginning of
the article demonstrates she was anything but.

And with that, there's no surprise that she, like many modern critical
thinkers, was a socialist

